# catfishing



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

anyone going catting this weekend???????????
i got shrimp/a couple of hunks of skipjack/crawlers an will try 2 catch some live bait for the :B lol
1st real cat fishing trip of the yr  
twister


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep going out tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

They are definatly biting right now....Caught 17 channel's today and 1 shovel head.....3 nice channels and the shovel head went 12lbs....not bad for in the middle of the day!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hit the river last nite till 2am .....zippo. shad shrimp crawlers and nothing


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

try gills i had some good luck on small gills about 2-4" long cut off the head and tail and either keep it in one whole pice orcut it in to two. or maby you shuld of got chicken livers i wasnt getting squat until i accedently casted in to the weeds than it was non stop action


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

strawberry chicken has been doin ok too...even the turtles like it


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

The cats were out this weekend.Had 13 the smallest was 19.All channels had some livers an power bait.It was a good time


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

worst weekend I have had on the ohio this year I had every bait possible 
even a bag full of chum 

live gills, goldfish,shrimp, liver, corn , live creek chubs, dead crawdads,dead shinners 

4 guys 8 rods and only small fish to talk about


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

ive been going to serpintine wall.... conditions seem perfect... only prob is i forgot to buy sinkers.. only had 2 left and i big cat got off then i got snagged so i started tying rocks as sinkers.... was not freakin working... also anyone got advice on keeping livers on ur hooks.. i use the fatty part and that helps and i use trebles but it seems like off the wall the bait carries and eventually gets snagged and i pull up and my livers gone.... very frustrating day but i guess thats what i get for being a newb and too lazy to drive north and get weights from meijer.... anyone know how to fish the wall behind the current breakers without the snag?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sac them, use stocking or anything that you can get your hands on. They are a pain in the ass to keep on the hook, I use steelhead netting it works really well.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Float it on a big bobber with a decent weight on it with liver or any bait your using let it float around it in the current will carry it just as it will with any other 
bait or food that is already in the river YOU WILL LIKE THE RESULTS :B


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

um i may not be an expert but one way my grandpa told me how to keep bait on especialy chicken liver, you get a piece of old stocking ( panty hose ) and you cut off a toe and put your bait in that and tie it. 

then hook it and it has a tough time coming off

anyone else try that, let me know how it does


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

go to wallmart and get a roll of plastic lace that they put wedding candy in , get a coffie can lid ,small size, trace and cut into circle and lace fish line around the edge. put liver in ,pull line togeather and tie.cut off excess line and you have one of my liver bags.run your hook through middle.don t get soggy like stockings.


----------

